# Tinc doesn't seem interested in FF anymore



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had my Brazilian yellow-head since June 11th, 2011. I have always seen him eat FF(I dust with a multi one day and calcium+d3 the other) right as they were added to the tank. Then a week and a few days ago I added two springtail cultures to the tank (10 gallon) with one under moss in the front and one in the back under some mag leaves. Since doing this my frog does not go after any of the FF's I add right away and I havent really noticed him eating any of them at all. There are quite a few FF in the tank now, may 50+ free roaming. Is my frog going after springtails when I'm not around? He doesnt seem skinny but Ive also noticed that he tends to sit around in the shade of the Philodendron leaves on the cork bark a lot as opposed to roaming at times. I have caught him on the moss the past two days but other than that he just hides now. I also mounted 3 broms the day I added the springtails as well as some java moss. He seemed to love the java the day I added it. The frog is 3.5-4.5 months old. I'll post pics of the viv setup monday or tuesday.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

You might possibly be overfeeding and stressing it out with too many flies running around, if it's not getting skinny just see how it goes - try not feeding so many flies or as often. I only feed ff's twice a week, and then only if I don't see too many leftovers from the last feeding.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with Chris. If there are still Flies left in the tank when you go to feed then I wouldn't add more. I would also add a slice of apple/banana/etc to the tank to attract all those extra flies so they aren't crawling all over your frog and stressing him out.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a number of different opinions about feeding springtails to D. tinctorius. Depending on the age of your set-up, adding springtails can cause a bloom to occur which can be very stressful for the tinc. He/she might be stressed by the extra fruitflies or a bloom of springtails.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

When I tried the banana thing before he didn't go near it. I might put one in on a tray to remove the excess flies. There definately doesn't seem to be many springs, most are still on the charcoal and they aren't climbing around.


----------

